# BB 90 bottom bracket



## Jeffk2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Has any one installed F1 ceramic bearings in their madone 2011?


----------



## Jeffk2 (Jul 11, 2011)

*F1 ceramic*

Does anyone have any experience with this company?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

not sure why you'd want to...giant wa$te of hard earned dollar$. the normal kit for madone frames is $19.99-29.99. the ceramic kits are $119.99-139.99 and they won't make you any faster, nor will they last as long for 99% of the users.


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ What cxwrench said. Don't waste your money. They make NO appreciable difference.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

+1 what CX said, but I may also add that indeed, ceramics tend to fair worse than steel in wetter/grimier climates/conditions. This is due to their seals not being as good as those on standard steel bearing sets. This is by design, so they get that easy free spin feel in your hands. But exactly because of this, water and grime tend to infiltrate ceramic cartridges a bit quicker.

Now couple that with the less viscous grease (which also helps with that easy spin in your hands feel, but introduce some grime into the system and...) in a ceramic set and you can quickly see that there is no way on planet earth that you are going to get 5-10x the life out of a ceramic set that you would expect due to it's significant increased cost.


----------

